# Mako Lovers --- Unite!!



## Wachulookingat

I wanna see more makos!!!


----------



## OldeCrow




----------



## Chronohound

Three of my four


----------



## BenL




----------



## jay3429

I will try to post up pics of my beautiful blue Mako soon! ;-)


----------



## Spoonsey

Stupid question perhaps, but can someone please confirm that the days on the CEM65001B are black letters Monday-Saturday and red letters Sunday.

Cheers!


----------



## Wachulookingat

Spoonsey said:


> Stupid question perhaps, but can someone please confirm that the days on the CEM65001B are black letters Monday-Saturday and red letters Sunday.
> 
> Cheers!


[Looks at wrist unscrews quick set date pusher.... and....] Yes!! Confirmed.


----------



## Infinis




----------



## regnaD kciN

*I got a fever...*

...and the only cure is -- _more Makos!_


----------



## Omegamaniac

I only wish the lume were better on this watch it's my only complaint.


----------



## matador02




----------



## jay3429

Omegamaniac said:


> I only wish the lume were better on this watch it's my only complaint.


I find it quite sufficient, and I also own a SKX007.


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## munno

Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## SJS101

My blue mako is due to arrive tomorrow. Early birthday present from the wife. Cannot wait to get this thing


----------



## matador02

munno said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic.


Great pic! All you need in that pic is the Pepsi Mako to complete your Mako collection:-d BTW....what zulu strap size did you use for that black mako?


----------



## munno

matador02 said:


> Great pic! All you need in that pic is the Pepsi Mako to complete your Mako collection:-d BTW....what zulu strap size did you use for that black mako?


yeah, that thought did came to mind but then thought of not spending money as the only difference is bezel.

22mm Nato.


----------



## tisoris

Like the yelow one!


----------



## munno

tisoris said:


> Like the yelow one!


Thanks. Custom mod done with cmaster hands and bead blast on bracelet, case, bezel etc.

here is the better pics taken by seller, originally.


----------



## slashdotfx

hi there, this is my orange mako!


----------



## nunocrt




----------



## Wachulookingat

Joy!


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## marzook

They look sweet.
What is the exact model# of these?
(i`m new to the orient brand)


----------



## jbw52

Here is my entry. I just got this Mako and I love it!


----------



## jbetts1790

The black Mako is CEM65001B. Here's a link:

http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69

And here's my new Blue Mako!


----------



## jlow28

I wanted an orange diver that was the best bang for the buck. The orange Mako with the Nato (got the idea from a member here) changed the game. Makes me happy on the weekends and a good summer watch. The band ideas on the WUS forum are the best way to see what works for you. Many good combos.


----------



## Imitrex

The Pepsi doesn't seem too popular. I just ordered a black Mako, but am thinking about swapping it to a Pepsi due to not many being seen.


----------



## FiXXXer776

I've picked up a couple aftermarket straps for mine, a black and gray NATO and a blue rubber strap with metal inserts from "bandfever" on ebay.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Black Mako with Nato strap options....

Olive Soft and beefy from countycomm










Brown










Bond










Black Alstraps leather










Real Bond










Timefactors Grey


----------



## Wachulookingat

Damn, I love them all!


----------



## Imitrex

Got mine today! Pretty excited about it, but in hindsight, wish I would have ordered a Blue, Pepsi or Orange. But then again, the price is perfect for ordering more!


----------



## Wachulookingat

Rock ON!


----------



## carpevicis

No love for the Pepsi?:-d
















just arrived today, opted for the rubber dive strap, and I actually love the way it wears and looks:-!


----------



## Imitrex

*LOVE *that Pepsi. I would have ordered the same, but my GMT is Pepsi enough for me.

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Pro Diver

My only Mako now... a Mako II.


----------



## Wachulookingat

Hmmm.... don't know if that counts..... But for the sake of friendliness... ok.


----------



## SJS101

Got tired of the bracelet on my blue mako so I put it on an F-1 style silicone/rubber stap with deployant from Modena. Put the original Orient clasp on to make it a bit more finished. It is an extremely comfortable combo and has breathed some new life into not only my first Orient but my first auto ever. The pics are blurry obviously due to the old digi camera but we all know what a Mako looks like by now :-d. But for the price of a new camera that takes decent pics I could pick up 5 more Orients...so for a while it will be beautiful watches > beautiful pics.


----------



## gojira

That's it. You all made me do it. 

One Black Mako on the way....yikes!


----------



## Wachulookingat

Rock on gojira!!!! Pics when you get it!


----------



## swehner

Love the new Yellow tool...


----------



## dbhmgb

Mark me down as a proud owner - what a cool watch!!


----------



## Wrist of Fury

Imitrex said:


> Got mine today! Pretty excited about it, but in hindsight, wish I would have ordered a Blue, Pepsi or Orange. But then again, the price is perfect for ordering more!


Really a striking watch. I went with black, too (mine is arriving tomorrow) on the theory that:

- It would be easier to match a black dial to any kind of strap. Black goes with everything!

- A black-dialed Mako could infiltrate a more formal setting if properly strapped, more so than some of the other colors and

- Every man should own at least one black-dialed diving watch...


----------



## Wachulookingat

Rock on People!!!


----------



## eddthompson

First Orient came today, of course its a mako:


----------



## Wachulookingat

Mmmmm... delicious!!


----------



## X.R.

Hi guys, did I miss something?

I am thinking about getting a Mako II now.


----------



## blackstallion

My new pepsi. Sorry for the crummy pic, taken with my Android phone.


----------



## sansnom

Hey guys....lovely watches all. Not to derail the thread here but what's the difference between the Mako and the Mako II (as people have mentioned). Is it just the Mako vs Mako XL (=Mako II)? Thanks!

Also I LOVE your yellow dial and orange dial Makos on the Nato straps with the matching stripe. They've almost convinced me to buy a Mako even though I just bought a Parnis Portuguese homage. Was looking at orange especially because of the black/orange NATO but concerned it might look like an Orange Monster homage (and the yellow seems more unique).


----------



## 818Guy

sansnom said:


> Hey guys....lovely watches all. Not to derail the thread here but what's the difference between the Mako and the Mako II (as people have mentioned). Is it just the Mako vs Mako XL (=Mako II)? Thanks!


The Mako II has a larger case. Look at the specs and videos from here:

Orient Watch USA - Watches - Diver


----------



## 818Guy

justsellbrgs said:


> Black Mako with Nato strap options....
> 
> Real Bond


Where did you get this strap?

Looks good!


----------



## sansnom

818Guy said:


> The Mako II has a larger case. Look at the specs and videos from here:
> 
> Orient Watch USA - Watches - Diver


Yup, got it. Thanks! Looks like it's just a colloquial nomenclature thing. Orient calls it the Mako XL (which I had seen) and I guess people call it the Mako II. I just wanted to confirm they were one and the same. :-!


----------



## Hans_NL

Will this do?


----------



## doug1066

My Orange Mako on my work vest.


----------



## kohym

*one of the best shots of the mako.*

*make the mako look so expensive here!:-d*



jbw52 said:


> Here is my entry. I just got this Mako and I love it!


----------



## Wachulookingat

I Decided to dress up my Black Mako a bit for a night out on the town tonight... So... I bought a tuxedo for it 










That's stingray for those of you who did not recognize the band yet.

While I was taking the photo... I realized that I had not captured 'The Blue' yet... So here is an attempt at capturing 'The Blue' of the Blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal.


----------



## EagleRock

*Re: I got a fever...*



OldeCrow said:


>





regnaD kciN said:


> ...and the only cure is -- _more Makos!_


Those two pics alone have just about tipped me into buying two more Orients. That blue color is absolutely gorgeous! :-!


----------



## solchitlins

Hans_NL said:


> Will this do?


which one is your favorite if you could keep just one?


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: I got a fever...*



EagleRock said:


> Those two pics alone have just about tipped me into buying two more Orients. That blue color is absolutely gorgeous! :-!


I started with getting the blue Mako for Christmas, then the black one for Father's Day. The blue dial is absolutely gorgeous, and has an iridescent look when the light hits it just right. You won't be disappointed, trust me!

Mike


----------



## amru

munno said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic.


Great collection and pic! Can I get details on the strap of the orange mako please, as well as where to purchase. I'd love for a similar type for my blk mako

Mako's for the win!


----------



## TheJeanyus

A quick cell phone picture of "his and hers" Orients...


----------



## solchitlins

her's, lol

his is more like "Andre' the Giant's"


----------



## TheJeanyus

solchitlins said:


> her's, lol
> 
> his is more like "Andre' the Giant's"


Well, since my wife wears it every day, it_ is_ hers. :think:


----------



## X.R.

OK, another shot, mako family with 2 guests.


----------



## Cypher

My Blue Mako with his grandpa 





[/URL]


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Cypher

munno said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic.


How did you made the colour of your Yellow Mako? It looks very very cool and i want too ,if i can do it


----------



## N1ce

After weeks of a dilemma of choosing which color, I finally decided on the "popular" blue one. 
It has just arrived today, and wow. There are already thousands of threads reviewing it, so I would just comment on the color. What a great choice it is. Under different angle, it has different color like blue, dark blue, purple, ... It gives the watch a very luxurious looks. 
And the bezel isn't hard to turn as I have read on many reviews. I guess I am lucky.
Very happy with the purchase :-!


----------



## Cypher

Yeah the blue one is very nice. But all colors look good on Mako,now i'm into the Yellow one veeery much.


----------



## ac921ol

Wow, looking at all these, just makes me wonder how the heck they charge so little right now for these pieces, they look remarkable.

I have my first Orient in the Mail its the CEVAD003W
Urban Watch

Looking at ordering my first Mako now. Not sure which one im going with, going to need to look at my collection at home and see what im missing.

Question now is, do all of you guys have watch winders for these makos?? or what. if so which box or winder did you go with??

Sorry for it not being a mako. But hey its an orient, Ill replace the picture with my new mako in a few days :-D


----------



## Cypher

Bad post


----------



## Cypher

The watch and the lume :


----------



## flech

Hi guys, im interested in buying a yellow Mako I here in manila. Can any one recommend a shop were I could find 1. Thanks


----------



## yhoopeyk

I bought an Invicta 8930 a few weeks ago and I just received my Blue Mako today. The mako was Stunning out of the box! It is a really great looking watch. The invicta has been a beast for me, losing around 5 sec. a day so far. I love the blue dial on the invicta, from the pictures you can tell that the blue is a little bit lighter on the dial of the invicta and the bezel is lighter also.

I like the Mako's bracelet a lot better, i like that the face is larger and the lume seems a bit better. I like the shade of blue of the invicta more than the mako's shade of blue which looks almost black at certain angles and under certain lighting.

One thing I do not like about the mako is the bezel. The bezel on the Invicta seems more substantial and it is much easier to turn. Also, both of the screw down crowns on the mako are somewhat hard to grip and seem like they are low quality in comparison to the crown on the invicta.

Overall, I like both watches. Time will tell whether they hold up, the pictures do not do the watches justice and I took them using my mediocre 3.2 mp cell phone camera.









By yhoopeyk at 2010-10-05








By yhoopeyk at 2010-10-05








By yhoopeyk at 2010-10-05








By yhoopeyk at 2010-10-05


----------



## KLR_Redux

For more info, please see this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/pepsi-mako-modded-mcww-458554.html


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt




----------



## tinknocker

HeyWhatTimeIsIt said:


>


I like the strap. Is that from Maratac.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt

Maratac Zulu, yes indeed.


----------



## Wachulookingat

I REALLY REALLY REALLY like the Sniper Grey Cerakote Mako!!!! TY For that picture.


----------



## KLR_Redux

Wachulookingat said:


> I REALLY REALLY REALLY like the Sniper Grey Cerakote Mako!!!! TY For that picture.


Thanks! I think the plongeur hands also make a lot of difference in the watch's appearance. Jay (V8) did a great job.


----------



## Ndure

My first Orient Mako. :-!


----------



## EagleRock

Sounds like love at first sight to me.  The NATO band goes well with the black face and silver body! Enjoy!


----------



## Ndure

I will definitely buy another one. Maybe the pesi or the yellow one? :-!


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## Cypher

Ndure said:


> I will definitely buy another one. Maybe the pesi or the yellow one? :-!


Yellow all the way


----------



## Nato060

I do love to bump old threads. I apologize for the bad pic.


----------



## earbud

munno said:


> Thanks. Custom mod done with cmaster hands and bead blast on bracelet, case, bezel etc.
> 
> here is the better pics taken by seller, originally.


After looking through this thread, I came across this post and wow. I'm not usually a yellow face fan but this is real nice.
But, like I said, I'm not really a fan of a yellow face but I think this strap finish and hand combo would look killer on the orange face.
Next watch purchase and mod for me, definitely.


----------



## RickyGene

Thread did say Makio unite......so here is my Mako XL.


----------



## Everdying

mako with ray bezel


----------



## gilaman

My first post ha.

Carelessly dropped my mako from waist level last night. Case back popped open but luckily it's still keeping time. One hell of a watch. I need visit my watch maker to tighten my caseback though. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowlight79

A bit of a bump, threw a black leather strap on last night for a change up.


----------



## HOV

Orient Yellow Mako by Locuscope, on Flickr


Orient Mako @ Key West by Locuscope, on Flickr


----------



## stw1961

New Blue Mako, just received it today!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Kyleisraaddd

My first auto! Came in yesterday, I'm in love!









Orient mako Pepsi with coordinating NATO (had it + springbar tool waiting!)
i also love my scotches


----------



## dowk2301

Hi All, I just bought a Mako XL on 1 Jan 2013 and instantly fell in love with it. I bought 2 - an orange bezel with white face for myself and a green bezel with black face for my son. I bought another one on 3 Jan with the luminous face. 3 Mako XL in 3 days ..... one question though. I have seen most Mako XL with orange bezel with black face but no white face. Is this authentic and new color from Orient? Need advise from anyone.


----------

